# Quai 54



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The world's largest international streetball event went down a few weeks back. This thing has been going a few years and has attracted alot of top notch players incl NBAers but mostly it consists of the best of French basketball (as that's where it's hosted - Paris :biggrin

A few players who made it to the finals were: Thierry Zig, Sacha Giffa, Ali Traoré and Steed Tchicamboud. Steed actually won the MVP Trophy. EDIT - Found the website :biggrin:



> Sean Bell All-Stars’ Coach Raheem “Lil’ Rah” Wiggins made a decision that ruined the Quai 54 (Paris, France) 6th Edition–He quit the Finals at the half!
> 
> Sean Bell All Stars, the ‘07 Quai 54 Champs, returned quite easily to this year’s Finals. Last summer nobody was strong enough to stop them, but this time La Fusion, composed of 10 French Pro players including Amara Sy and Sacha Giffa, succeeded to win with a disappointing scenario.
> 
> ...


Link to Quai 54 site with above quote + cool pictures from the event


Note - Amara Sy was the dude who won the Nike Basketball World thing against June Sanders right? That french cat could ball!... 

This thing has gained notoriety because it usually produces the best slam dunk contest the world has to offer (even in comparison to the NBA's All Star efforts)

Below the video is of the dunk contest which Kevin “Golden Child” Kemp made his own. Simply breathtaking, I was honestly astounded by the grace and height he got on some dunks.. The dunk at 1.10 is the best I may have ever seen

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hPTaB08Y6YU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hPTaB08Y6YU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

The dude he jumps over is the 6'7ft Florent Pietrus 



Impressive huh?


----------

